
Google AdSense revenue flat - what does it mean - sanj
http://blog.trade-radar.com/2009/01/google-adsense-revenue-flat-what-does.html
======
gne1963
I'd have to agree with the thrust of the article. Although it does not clearly
state it, adsense is probably flat because of signficantly increased
competition in the pay per click market.

